# Termites in lawn?



## qam1 (Oct 23, 2020)

I had a tree in a pot I was looking to plant. I put the pot down where I was going to plant it, but due to heat (and laziness) I left it there for a few weeks. I didn't care about the lawn below the pot because it was in an area taken over by crabgrass anyhow.

When I finally went to plant the tree, when I lifted the pot, underneath there is now a colony of termites.

It's weird because they are about 40 feet from the house and nowhere near any wood dead or alive.

So, how much should I be panicking that they've also reached the house?

How to kill them? If I use termite spray wouldn't it just kill only the surface termites and the rest of the colony just move?

Some pics.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Cant see the images.

Where I live we use Termidor. The generic is Taurus aka fipronil.

https://www.domyown.com/taurus-sc-termiticide-p-1816.html



> If I use termite spray wouldn't it just kill only the surface termites and the rest of the colony just move?


No the taurus is a silent killer it gets on their body and they carry it back to the nest and it kills them all.





We also are required to have our homes treated and under termite contract.


----------



## qam1 (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks.

But that's a big labor intensive commitment that (hopefully) isn't necessary at this time, For one I have flower beds around the house which my wife would be very angry to say the least if I destroyed by digging a trench through them. So I want to exhaust my other options first.

My foundation is 1 to 2 feet off the ground, I inspected my house all the way around and I didn't find any mud tubules or any other evidence the termites have gotten in and attacked the house yet. I put those Spectracide baits around the house and so far nothing yet.

I don't know why you can't see the pictures, I look at this thread in several different computers (that I'm not logged on to LF) and they show up, but here's the direct link to the important one http://www.alienbasecamp.com/pics/termites1.jpg

The Termite nest is about 40 feet from the house, and the other way is the road. My neighbor has a pile fallen branches he "hides" in his side yard which I would say is about 75 feet via straight line underground termite tunnel.

So essentially I have a termite nest in the middle of a field, which is a problem because all termite treatments seem to be either chemical barriers you put around the house or sprays you directly spray on the affected wood.

I am guessing I shouldn't use a spray because they would just move (possibly toward the house) and barriers, I guess I could dig & fill a trench around the termite nest,


----------

